# Galaxy S2 HD LTE SHV-E120K / -SHV-E120S / -SHV-E120L



## tanclo

*Rooting procedure*

-- read Post 3

*Finding Firmware*
Check your device info from the dialer
*#1234# then find the correct firmware...
-- read Post #2

*Recoveries and Kernels by Tegrak*
Tegrak's latest recovery and kernel builds are posted on the Korean language blog here
http://pspmaster.tistory.com/176. Follow @tegrak on twitter.
In order to help you locate things on the Korean site I have listed the content.
Scroll down to the bottom half of the page on pspmaster, and find the Bold Headings as listed below. There is a link below each heading which allows you to unfold/fold the previous builds.

PLEASE take care to check the Device code E120 followed by the S, K, or L
The first one here is for the E110S -- the SII LTE (not the SII HD device) --->
Look also at the last code before the .recovery.tar (in the case of the Odin PDA file)
or the .zip (in the case of the flashable zip for the kernel)
This is the FIRMWARE code. Match Device, and Firmware codes with the information found in Settings, About Phone on your Android.

This is to help you find your way around the Korean language site (try Chrome) .. or just look out for the ROM version

**SKT 갤럭시S2 HD LTE (SHV-E120S)*
이전 버전 다운로드 펼치기 <<<Previous Versions .. (click to reveal dropdown of older recoveries and kernels)
 Tegrak-Kernel-Build-48-for-SHV-E120S-MH3.recovery.tar
 Tegrak-Kernel-Build-48-for-SHV-E120S-MH3.zip

**KT 갤럭시S2 HD LTE (SHV-E120K)*
이전 버전 다운로드 펼치기 <<<<< (click to reveal dropdown of older recoveries and kernels)
 Tegrak-Kernel-Build-48-for-SHV-E120K-MD2.recovery.tar
 Tegrak-Kernel-Build-48-for-SHV-E120K-MD2.zip

**LGU+ 갤럭시S2 HD LTE (SHV-E120L)*
이전 버전 다운로드 펼치기 <<<<(click to reveal dropdown of older recoveries and kernels)
 Tegrak-Kernel-Build-48-for-SHV-E120L-MA4.recovery.tar
 Tegrak-Kernel-Build-48-for-SHV-E120L-MA4.zip

Download everything directly from here
http://pspmaster.tistory.com/176

*General Information, Forums *

This device variant is officially sold in Korea but has shown up elsewhere in Asia as well. There is a custom ROM by Teamleader available at koxda. The custom ROM solves an SMS limitation found on the Korean official firmware

Other useful forums
-->!!!!!!!!!!!! BBS GFAn SII HD LTE Forums !!!!!!!!!!!!
---> KOXDA
--> Whirlpool samsung general and Telstra threads
-->> bvlgarian updates from korea about some android stuff
-->> (Russian) Samsung Firmware  4PDA


----------



## tanclo

*Firmware collection*

*Stock Unroot:*

To return the phone to a stock ROM or upgrade using Odin instead of Kies,
*Scroll to the end of this post* where you will find tips and links to *official Firmware*.

*Custom ROMS*

*You must have a custom recovery for K, S, or L version

*cwm-recovery-v6.0.3.6-SHV-E120K.tar (works for MIUI)*

PhilZ touch recovery 6.0.4.7 - Touch 6.18.7 for E120 K/S/L here (might not work for MIUI etc)

*-->> Stable, Stock, Multilanguage, SMS fixed, rooted ROM for all three variants is* here

*-->> Highly Recommended KitKat 4.4.4 LiquidSmooth ROM for SHV-E120K* here or Choimobile thread here

-->> *Highly Recommended* *MIUI*

*ROM: MIUI (V5) official weekly updates OTA from MIUI *
*Android 4.1.2 *
*Devices: ROMs available for the SHV-E120K, SHV-E120L and SHV-E120S*

*Important steps for MIUI -- >>*
1. From CWM recovery, flash the ROM then flash miuiandroid gapps (small) for the Android 4.1.2
2.Outside of China you may have problems logging into Google sites like G+ . to fix this, first alter Permissions (it's an app in the system's folder of the MIUI) .. change to "enable root permissions". Use root explorer to navigate to /system/etc and open hosts file. Open it as a text file and delete all the special content except 127.0.0.1 localhost in the first line of that file then login to all google sites
3. MIUI doesn't have LTE by default. To get it working, install Toggle2G ( link here) Check the first 6 boxes. DO NOT check the 8th BOX because this appears to prevent switching to 3G whenever you place a call! Importantly, set the Low Power Network to WCDMA only (3G) and the Fast Network to any suitable option that includes LTE. Test the setup by engaging 4G or LTE and try to place a call - If the call ends, it may be your phone isn't switching to 3G. In this case you might have to upgrade your baseband (or downgrade to a previous baseband). You do this by flashing the latest or a former official firmware (see the end of this post for firmwares)

.........................

Procedures ---

*1. Flash custom Recovery*
*2. Download GAPPS **from the blog links above or go to** http://goo.im/gapps*
*- *save the zip filename: gapps-jb-vxxxx-signed.zip to the internal storage of the Phone
*3. Download relevant ROM.zip *
*- save the zip filename: *rom.zip to the internal storage [download/ folder] of the *Phone*

*Odin (wire brushing)*
1. Open *Odin* as described in Post 3 below
Select *PDA* in Odin and navigate to, then select
custom-recovery-vxxx.tar

2. Put your device in *Download mode* and plug it in to the PC.
When Odin shows connected (yellow COM icon), hit *Start*
Wait for the device to reboot

!! - Do not interrupt this process -!!

3. Power the phone off.
Gently and Securely grasp the phone so that your thumbs can press both volume buttons at the same time
Now use your index finger to press the Power button .......

[Volume up] *and* [Volume Down] *and* [Power]

As soon as you see "Samsung" appear!! *release* the Power Button *ONLY*
Continue holding the Volume Buttons *until* you enter CWM Recovery

*Recovery flashing (card brushing)
Recovery Navigation and Selection of options*
To navigate, use the volume buttons (up/down)
Or use the Menu touch button (Down) and the home button (Up)
The power button to select!

*Wipe user data*
Press the Home button FIVE times - [wipe data/factory reset] -
Press the Power button to select
Press the Home Button FIVE times - [delete all user data]
Press the Power button to select
Complete ......
Go down to the last option [Go Back]
Use the Power button to select

*Wipe cache*
- [wipe cache partition]

*Wipe dalvik cache*
- [advanced] - [wipe dalvik cache]

*Flash ROM*
- [install zip from sdcard]
- [install zip from internal sdcard]
- [download/]
- customrom.zip
Complete

*Flash gapps*
- [install zip from sdcard]
- [install zip from internal sdcard]
- [download/]
- gapps-jb-versionxxx-signed.zip

Go back,
- [reboot system now]

From Inside the system, check APN and adjust 3G/LTE 
4G/LTE: Dial *#*#4636#*#* Phone Information Select LTE/GSM auto (PRL)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

STOCK ROMS for ODIN flashing
Unroot: Stock Firmware, grabbed from Kies
Pre-rooted stock: customised ROMS fix SMS issues etc

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------'

*Official + Stock-based customised Firmware* - stored at Kingsoft Disk ( kuaipan.cn )

Use this link when you register and help me gain storage capacity
How TO use  Kaiupan PDF for Kingsoft Kuaipan.cn storage site.

The Stock firmware can be a life saver if your device has started to malfunction with custom roms.
You might also want to use the Odin flashing method to upgrade the stock firmware, instead of using Kies.\

I have grabbed firmware from Kies temp folder and share it here for those of you who might need it.
To use odin, you must first install microsoft windows xp or microsoft windows 7

You also need to install Kies, making sure the drivers are all updated correctly.
Odin should recognise your device when the device is set to Download mode.

You have to kill Kies processes from task manager Ctrl+Shift+Esc (Win7) or Ctrl+Shift+Backspace (WinXP)

K Version: Odin flash this UPGRADE ->>> VB28 - as the first step from Gingerbread to Jellybean firmware
*SHV-E120K Android 4.0.4 --* *SHV-E120K.VB28 Official Not rooted*

!!Please check the first listed firmware if you are upgrading from Gingerbread!!

*SHV-E120K JellyBean 4.1.2 **(latest) **-- SHV-E120K.JNF1**Official**Not rooted*

*SHV-E120K Jellybean 4.1.2 --* *SHV-E120K.MH1 Rooted Chinese, English, Korean SMS fixed etc*
* Master Dev: Anluoxi "Madman" original thread*

*SHV-E120K JellyBean 4.1.2 **-- SHV-E120K.MK1**Official**Not rooted*

*SHV-E120K Android 4.1.2 --* *SHV-E120K.MD2 Official Not rooted* (ICS to Jellybean)

*SHV-E120K Android 4.0.4 (15-11-2012) --* *SHV-E120K.UK08 Official Not rooted*

*SHV-E120K Android 4.0.3 (24-05-2012) -- SHV-E120K.UE14* *Official**Not rooted*

*SHV-E120K* *Gingerbread (final) **-- SHV-E120K.FCO2**Official**Not rooted*

*SHV-E120S Android 4.0.4 -- SHV-E120S.UH20**Official**Not Rooted* (posted by Hwang at Daum &tistory)

*SHV-E120S Android 4.0.4 -- SHV-E120S.UH20 ROOTED* (posted by Hwang at Daum & Tistory)

*SHV-E120S Android 4.0.3 (24-05-2012) -- SHV-E120S.UE11**Official**Not rooted*

Latest Stock firmware for SHV-E120L
*SHV-E120L Android 4.1.2 -- SHV-E120L.MA4**Official**Not rooted*

*SHV-E120L Android 4.0.3 (24-05-2012) -- SHV-E120L.UE11**Official**Not rooted*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Use this link when you register and help me gain storage capacity

If you don't read Chinese, I suggest using Chrome and/or download How TO use  Kaiupan PDF for help at Kingsoft Kuaipan.cn storage site.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Other places you might find Official firmware

GFAN Threads tagged "SGSII HD LTE"

Various Gingerbread ROMS at 97yoonho.tistory.com:
SHV-E120S.EL27 SHV-E120S.FB13

HOME_E120K.FA04.1705_CL866070_REV03_user_low_ship.tar

HOME_E120L.FB05.0938_CL939741_REV00_user_low_ship.tar.md5

SHV-E120L.EL22


----------



## tanclo

ROOTING procedure
Thanks to a26196030
1. Install the stock firmware (gingerbread or ICS) Via Kies or download it and flash with Odin
2. Find out your device/firmware in the About Phone section (Settings/about phone)
Or enter *#12343# from your dialer
Then get the latest Tegrak build which matches exactly your firmware. Find the recoveries and kernels (and Odin software) here AT pspmaster.tistory
If you haven't installed Odin yet, do so now.
If you are on Linux, then run Odin in Virtual Box.

REMEMBER TO download and flash the *correct recovery for your device-FIRMWARE *

Save the Tegrak.-Recovery.tar to your PC

Save the Tegrak-Kernel.zip to SDCARD/tegrak/update

Download SU.Busybox.Installer.zip posted in the thread here AT bbs.gfan. Or get it from here - At the Link, Go to File, Crtl+s (Download the ZIP .. NOT separate parts of the zip)
(Thanks to the poster at bb.gfan for the zip)

Save this to your phone sdcard/tegrak/update

3. If you have adb working already, it's easiest to engage your phone to download mode using adb command:
turn phone on - set to USB DEBUGGING mode (Gingerbread: settings/applications/development - in ICS: settings/developer options/)
comnect USB cable from phone to pc, open a terminal and enter ::
"adb reboot download"
- if for some reason you can't use ADB ->>
power the phone off then press and hold VOL DOWN + HOME + PWR buttons simultaneously until the warning screen displays
(Hit volume up at that screen if necessary) this engages Download mode. "Odin mode" should be shown in red at the top

3. Open Odin on your PC (Run it inside VirtualBox on a Linux Computer) - connect the phone to pc - Odin will show successful connection with a yellow block displaying the port number.

4. Click PDA and browse and select the recovery.tar which you have saved on the PC.
*** Double check now that you have the correct recovery to match your device model (E120K - E120S - E120L) This is probably the most important match you should be sure about!! ***
*** The firmware indicated on the recovery tar file name should also match the firmware on your device.
After making sure
Click the Start on Odin and wait ....... ..

DO NOT DISCONNECT PHONE & PC
DON'T PULL BATTERY no matter what! It's safer to reboot the pc if things hang at this stage, but don't risk losing your download mode. Resolve any problems via forums first. Odin will reboot the phone after flashing is completed

5. After automatically rebooting
Open a terminal, type..
adb reboot recovery
Or , power down the phone.
Press and hold VOLUME UP + VOLUME DOWN + POWER
Samsung name displays, release only the power button for a second, the press it again.. Hold it until recovery mode is engaged

6. Use Volume up /down to move then Press Home or power to select ..
Install zip from sdcard. Select Tegrak-Kernel-Build-39-for-SHV-E120K-UE14.zip

Be sure you have selected *the kernel that matches the recovery* which you flashed in step 4 above.
*match the recovery and kernel correctly*
for example, if your device is SHV-E120K and you have firmware UE14 (check about phone)
"Build-39-for-SHV-E120K-UE14-Recovery.tar with Tegrak-kernel-Build-39-for-SHV-E120K-UE14.zip" -- correctly matched
"Build-39-for-SHV-E120K-UE14-Recovery.tar with Tegrak-kernel-Build-32-for-SHV-E120K.FA04.zip" -- *mismatched*

7. Go back in the recovery, move up or down to select the SU.Busybox.installer.zip
Reboot...

8. Install - Tegrak Kernel or Kernel+ ... select "enable rooting"

9. Open Chainfire's Superuser application and update your binary or Chainfire's newer SuperSU app. update superuser binary (select "normal" method)

You now have Root access

Good luck!


----------



## Somator

how about pcode + pda/csc/modem to get the latest from fus ?


----------



## tanclo

-omator said:


> how about pcode + pda/csc/modem to get the latest from fus ?


I would like to do that.. I'm on Ubuntu .. Heimdall won't recognize my device so Printing a PIT won't work that way
What is the other way to obtain those resources? I'm standing by  and thank you


----------



## Yatin

tanclo said:


> I picked up the notice here
> And the link provided takes me to this blog post here by "freedom to the fly"
> 
> this is tegrak latest recovery build 36
> download directly from here
> http://pspmaster.tis...ost/view/id/176
> 
> alternatively,
> 
> Recovery and corresponding kernels for the L, S and K variants are listed
> Solutions are downloadable after registering here
> This is not a 'CM recovery' version -- It's described as a solution developed for the E120
> 
> The recovery provided will enable backup/restore of system/data etc
> Flashing zip from the card also possible.
> 
> To flash .. take the recovery and flash with odin
> enter recovery mode and flash the kernel zip
> Flashing the wrong recovery to your device or mixing the recovery for your device with the kernel for another!
> 
> please be warned and Read the warnings and more instructions at the links provided.
> 
> After testing, please report back for our information, failing which, I myself will report on Monday afternoon (UTC)
> 
> Other useful resources and discussion here


Thank you kindly for sharing this with us! We now have working recovery and a custom kernel. I have followed your procedure and installation went off smoothly.

You can view the screen shots of the recovery here http://minus.com/mPfHif8Y5/1g

Thank you once again


----------



## tanclo

Yatin said:


> Thank you kindly for sharing this with us! We now have working recovery and a custom kernel. I have followed your procedure and installation went off smoothly.
> 
> You can view the screen shots of the recovery here http://minus.com/mPfHif8Y5/1g
> 
> Thank you once again


Glad it worked out. I merely stumbled on it and didn't even know it was Tegraks' latest builds. There are a few donate application options on the market by Tegrak who is tirelessly developing for Samsung devices. Will take a look at which one I can use myself and then hit donate 

Thanks for being the guinea pig, Yatin and thanks for the screenshots!!

Sent from my SHV-E120K using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Somator

tanclo said:


> I would like to do that.. I'm on Ubuntu .. Heimdall won't recognize my device so Printing a PIT won't work that way
> What is the other way to obtain those resources? I'm standing by  and thank you


*PCode =* *2767*4387264636#

*PDA/PHONE/CSC =* *#1234#


----------



## tanclo

-omator said:


> *PCode =* *2767*4387264636#
> 
> *PDA/PHONE/CSC =* *#1234#


sorry - I'm a bit lost now 
How does this code help us? I assumed it was something I could do to help you but thank you in advance.

EDIT: I suppose latest firmware is available via a tool called "fus" -- there is a thread on xda here - 
I shall have to check to see if the Korean Variants are available on there via the non-paid version of fus.


----------



## tanclo

Post deleted 
-- information about rooting ICS incorporated into original post #1 ---


----------



## WhiteKnite

Thanks for this awesome tutorial. I am running FD07 on a HD LTE SHV-E120L (on LG U+) rooted using this technique. Could someone please explain the easiest way to update to update to 4.03? Do I have to completely unroot and re-root or is there a shortcut? Can I just flash directly to the newest tegrak firmware? I am experienced with jailbreaking/ hacking devices (pretty much everything I own) but I am new to android.
Thanks.

Well, I did some more research and just ended up installing the stock update through kies. No problems at all, and now I'm on ICS.


----------



## tanclo

I'm glad you found the directions useful and also that you updated to ICS. I'm sure you have it rooted again too.


----------



## jiroprinz8

Hey guys, first thanks for the guide! Did everything and all worked out.

Although i have one big issue, I hope someone could help out.

I installed the latest 4.0.4 FW and rooted using OPs tutorial, everything's ok as i've mentioned and im now rooted.

However the big problem i have is i cannot send SMS at all. not even 90 characters.

SMSC is correct, i've tried changing the input method from unicode to auto with no luck. 3rd party SMS apps doesn't work as well, I've tried everything, but still no go. not even 1 SMS can send. Im sure that this is not an issue with my SIM card as i can send SMS fine on another phone, and i can make calls as well on the S2 HD, but cannot send SMS.

Hope someone could helpout please.


----------



## tanclo

I'm not famili


jiroprinz8 said:


> Hey guys, first thanks for the guide! Did everything and all worked out.
> 
> Although i have one big issue, I hope someone could help out.
> 
> I installed the latest 4.0.4 FW and rooted using OPs tutorial, everything's ok as i've mentioned and im now rooted.
> 
> However the big problem i have is i cannot send SMS at all. not even 90 characters.
> 
> SMSC is correct, i've tried changing the input method from unicode to auto with no luck. 3rd party SMS apps doesn't work as well, I've tried everything, but still no go. not even 1 SMS can send. Im sure that this is not an issue with my SIM card as i can send SMS fine on another phone, and i can make calls as well on the S2 HD, but cannot send SMS.
> 
> Hope someone could helpout please.


I'm not very familiar with the SMS issues. I do know that issues seem to be very dependent on the network - the limitation is across the board unless a custom rom is used. I have read about no sms - sms by gosms only - admittedly, yours seems to be a first with no sms at all. Where did you buy the phone and to which network are you connecting? I'm in Korea, and I have had no need for custom ROMs on my device. It might solve your problem if you found one of the custom ROMs - follow the suggested forum links which are posted in the OP. Just be sure to install a ROM that is meant for your variant (E120K, E120S, E120L). I'm sorry I can't suggest much more than this. Do let us know if and when you resolve the issue.


----------



## tanclo

According to the developer, important changes to the latest version (cm10-20121117) are Calls, Wi-Fi and 3G stability and the correction of the sensor errors (for screen orientation). I didn't find the older version unstable at all w.r.t. calls, Wi-Fi and 3G. If you opt for the older version (for SIP calling), follow the advice from leesl0416 here


Code:


http://blog.naver.com/leesl0416/40172808629?copen=1&focusingCommentNo=7856039

.
You can ADB pull and push or place the newer files into the older ROM.zip and flashed it again. My screen rotation works well after doing this.


----------



## tanclo

After upgrading to CM10 the phone will no longer connect as a USB device.

To Mount MTP device on Fedora or other linux distributions it is really easy if you follow the post here http://blog.moertel....under-fedora-17
In summary:


Code:


<br />
	sudo yum install simple-mtpfs<br />
	mkdir -p ~/mnt/mtp_device<br />
	simple-mtpfs ~/mnt/mtp_device<br />

To unmount


Code:


<br />
fusermount -u ~/mnt/mtp_device<br />


----------



## phatina

Thank you for using my simple-mtpfs!


----------



## Magere

I had my E120K on the CM10 (by leesl0416) but I had to revert to anluoxi's ROM . Now my pone does not heat up as much as before and most of the functionalities are there. The three major things I am missing are: DMB, STK menu and the inability to run USSD commands.


----------



## one2

Hi,
Thanks to the previous posters for the info.
I have a Samsung S2 E120K that has several Chinese or Korean software on it and a number of functions not working on it.

If I change the ROM to the "Stock UF29 with SIII UI -- Android 4.0.4 Build UF29" ROM will it change everything to English? Or is there a custom ROM which will make everything in English?

Thanks


----------



## amex2u

Dear memebers, This is a little bit out of the topic

I have a SHV-e120K ( or L ) I am still not sure which one , every time i flush it with odin and a rom it changes . I have acidentally broken the screen. Is there a screen type and difference between these phones for me to buy a either of them to replace the broken one. I really need your expertise on thise.

Screen replacement , SHV-e120 , spare screen


----------



## amex2u

one2 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks to the previous posters for the info.
> I have a Samsung S2 E120K that has several Chinese or Korean software on it and a number of functions not working on it.
> 
> If I change the ROM to the "Stock UF29 with SIII UI -- Android 4.0.4 Build UF29" ROM will it change everything to English? Or is there a custom ROM which will make everything in English?
> 
> Thanks


I tried some roms this one worked for me here is a post check the thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1941834&goto=newpost

you can find my post unde rthe same memeber name  , and also it tried downloading official samsung updates but it faild i think its because my phone is rooted









i hope it helps.


----------



## Kazunur

Hello.. I have SHV E120S updated to ics recently.. The build number is IMM76D.UL14 ,Baseband version SHV-E120s.UL14.1034.ST
So I'm a bit confused about finding the suitable [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] recoveries and kernels .. I could not find UL14 in the list.. So please help me to find it and root my phone .. Thanks [/background]


----------



## tanclo

amex2u said:


> Hello.. I have SHV E120S updated to ics recently.. The build number is IMM76D.UL14 ,Baseband version SHV-E120s.UL14.1034.ST
> So I'm a bit confused about finding the suitable [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] recoveries and kernels .. I could not find UL14 in the list.. So please help me to find it and root my phone .. Thanks [/background]


Hello. UL14 is definitely there now. Go to tegrak's page and click the korean text that is highlighted in Blue.. then scroll to the bottom to see the recovery and kernel.
**SKT 갤럭시S2 HD LTE (SHV-E120S)*
[background=rgb(72, 134, 196)]이전 버전 다운로드 펼치기[/background]<<< click this text (only in the original blog. I don't like to post direct links to dev content. Hope you understand)


----------



## khan.orak

I have a SHV-E120S GS2 HD, Stock Gingerbread 2.3.6

Build number is GingerbreadEK11. I can't update to ICS OTA because I am not using SKT sim. KIES doesn't update me either.

Is it safe to grab a Rooted/Non-Rooted ICS ROM from this thread and flash it via ODIN? will that be all?


----------



## tanclo

khan.orak said:


> I have a SHV-E120S GS2 HD, Stock Gingerbread 2.3.6
> 
> Build number is GingerbreadEK11. I can't update to ICS OTA because I am not using SKT sim. KIES doesn't update me either.
> 
> Is it safe to grab a Rooted/Non-Rooted ICS ROM from this thread and flash it via ODIN? will that be all?


Friend, I am not using the S version but I would advise you do the following.
Upgrade in steps from GB to the oldest ICS then to JB firmwares.
Find the oldest Android 4.0.4 UE11 firmware (It is in my list of firmware post #2).
Flash UE11 and test that all is well before flashing the more recent UH20 (also in the list). You will have to search for the latest MD2 (Jellybean) for your device. I don't have access to the MD2 firmware as my device is the K version.


----------



## tanclo

Excellent MIUI V5 ROM by mipp (posted by m Bubble) for the SHV-E120K SHV-E120L and SHV-E120S
Power usage is great on my K variant! I can't return to stock!!
Find it at GFAN.COM
1. You should flash miuiandroid small gapps for Android 4.1.2 after flashing the ROM (you must have CWM recovery)
2. Outside of China you may have problems logging into Google sites like G+ . to fix this, first alter Permissions (it's an app in the system's folder of the MIUI) .. change to "enable root permissions". Use root explorer to navigate to /system/etc and open hosts file. Open it as a text file and delete all the special content except 127.0.0.1 localhost in the first line of that file then login to all google sites
3. 4G requires the 2G toggle app. Please check post#2 in this thread for details 
Unfortunately, *Bluetooth doesn't work in the K version*


----------



## FlumenSV

Hi!

First of all, I'm new to rooting and flashing smartphones. Now, with that being cleared, let me get down to the problem I have.

I've recently upgraded my phone (E120K) with KIES_HOME_E120KKKJMD2_1135863_REV02_user_low_ship.tar.md5 ROM, that brought me nice Jelly Bean v. 4.1.2

However, here I've found newer version of JB, 4.2.2, that I would like to install on my smartphone. The problem I have is that the page in completely on Korean, that I don't understand. Using Google Translate service doesn't get me too far either. It's still too unclear.

So, could someone translate it for me, or at least explain exact procedure I must take?

From what I could understand, at the very bottom of the page, it says something about a WiFi, that it wont work because of some problem?? I don't know what they mean by that.

And lastly, also at the very bottom of the page there is a link for CWM, but to me it seems unavailable. Are there any other solutions for me to get that file?


----------

